# New Tools!



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

The trade in general would be better served if you supported your local supply house.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Bad Electrician said:


> The trade in general would be better served if you supported your local supply house.


i would support my local supply house if they didn't mark everything up 30% over retail.


----------



## travy77 (Feb 1, 2016)

I have really thought about getting some Wera drivers. Why did you chose to go with them?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

When it's your own dollars you are spending the best price should prevail. Supply houses could help a guy out by not marking up handtools as much as they do and maybe guys would choose them over the places that jack you on purchases.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Mech Diver said:


> When it's your own dollars you are spending the best price should prevail. Supply houses could help a guy out by not marking up handtools as much as they do and maybe guys would choose them over the places that jack you on purchases.


Agreed.

Also: I stopped using a particular local supply house after I found out that Joe-Blow off the street could walk in and buy hand tools there for 25-40% less than I could on a contractor account.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Bad Electrician said:


> The trade in general would be better served if you supported your local supply house.


I don't think supply houses are going anywhere. Homedepot or amazon can't supply big jobs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AK_sparky said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Also: I stopped using a particular local supply house after I found out that Joe-Blow off the street could walk in and buy hand tools there for 25-40% less than I could on a contractor account.



EXACTLY the kind of thing I detest, shouldn't happen.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

the only local supply house/hardware store that sells desirable tools is known to be a rip-off. the only time i ever "purchased" anything was when my boss let me use their account to get whatever i wanted.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

travy77 said:


> I have really thought about getting some Wera drivers. Why did you chose to go with them?



i only got them because of all the raves i hear about them on this forum. i never held or seen one in person until i got it in the mail.

i still havent tried them actually. they are sitting in my other tool bag at the moment


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

I have the Weras and love them. I bought the 6 piece set and then filled in the missing spots individually off eBay.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

The "contractor rates// pricing" reflects credit.

Ditto for Snap-on and Tradewell, et. al.

When you're paying cash // check right on the spot -- it's expected that you get the "cash price" which is routinely discounted 20%.

The amazing gap is because small time contractors OFTEN carry their accounts out four to six months... and then go belly-up.

So, the price reflects the time value of money -- and the RISK that the buyer will not pay off.

BIG contractors that impose no credible payment risk don't pay the same prices as the one-man ECs.

Since it's extremely rude to inform a "counter sale" tool buyer that his credit is automatically deemed suspect -- prices for said tools are "blind."

Only rarely do you see price tags on tools -- mostly for those the store is desperate to unload.

Significant trade tools ( especially Greenlee ) are only to be found through their dealer network... or off of eBay from distressed -- and departing -- ECs.

Since my tool factor is the ONLY shop that carries the entire line of Klein -- and all the best -- to stop me from wasting amazing amounts of time -- they get my repeat business. 

They even call my attention to new trick tools -- brand new to the market.

As an early adopter, I then spread the tool and technique all over town.

Then, again, their counter sales folks know what they're dealing with, and are extremely attentive when I waltz up to the counter. I'm remembered on sight. :thumbsup:

That doesn't happen at Big Box Hardware. :no:

Pick your poison. :laughing:


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

CGW said:


> I have the Weras and love them. I bought the 6 piece set and then filled in the missing spots individually off eBay.


I ordered mine off Lee Valley and seems like they carry A LOT of Wera products, sets AND individual pieces. my drivers werent a set (except for the tech drivers), i picked each one individually


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

CGW said:


> I have the Weras and love them. I bought the 6 piece set and then filled in the missing spots individually off eBay.


To do what? Maintenance at the Kremlin?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> To do what? Maintenance at the Kremlin?



Now there is a service call for the books. Could be good as long as they don't try and get credit for providing meals.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

InPhase277 said:


> To do what? Maintenance at the Kremlin?


Negative. I service the places you've never heard of :thumbup:



chknkatsu said:


> I ordered mine off Lee Valley and seems like they carry A LOT of Wera products, sets AND individual pieces. my drivers werent a set (except for the tech drivers), i picked each one individually


I bought mine from KC Tools' site. The individuals drivers from their eBay store.

http://www.kctoolco.com

They also sell stuff on eBay sometimes cheaper than their store prices.


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

Mech Diver said:


> When it's your own dollars you are spending the best price should prevail. Supply houses could help a guy out by not marking up handtools as much as they do and maybe guys would choose them over the places that jack you on purchases.


agreed stop by the supply house to get wire and such and was gonna pick up a new pair of ***** and they were $52 at home depot they were $34


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

TheApprentice_ said:


> agreed stop by the supply house to get wire and such and was gonna pick up a new pair of ***** and they were $52 at home depot they were $34


I will say this though. ..the home depot gets a certain model made so that they can sell at the lowest price. From my experience the romex wire strippers (klein) sold at the home depot stink. They have to be double clutched everytime you strip the jacket off the wire.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> I will say this though. ..the home depot gets a certain model made so that they can sell at the lowest price. From my experience the romex wire strippers (klein) sold at the home depot stink. They have to be double clutched everytime you strip the jacket off the wire.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



That maybe true on some items but Klein tools have the model number right on them so if you have the catalog in your truck it's easy to figure out.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

I must be lucky because guys at my supply house give me "cash" price on credit. Of course I call or go in once a week. The few times ive checked they blow box stores out the water on bigger wire prices.. tools and often been on par with Amazon prices for the exotics.. ie. humidstat/fan control switch. But to stay on topic just got m12 caulk gun delivered today (that was HD because CED here doesnt sell Milwaukee).


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The main reason supply houses don't label prices on their goods is they sell everything by "negotiated pricing." When they put you in the system they classify you and your base pricing is based on that classification. If you work for a large contractor you probably get better pricing than a little guy. 

Some of the manufacturers have price fixing systems in place to try to keep the selling price up, and some of them arrange lower prices at supply houses than at big box stores. Seeing less and less of this as the manufacturers go with the flow. 

You might be able to work with the guy at the counter or the sales person for better pricing, but that's a pain in the ass. Who has time to shop every item all around town and bicker over the price of pliers? 

I used to be willing to spend a little more to support small or at least smaller businesses. But I figured out they weren't losing any sleep if I starve. If Home Depot eventually does to electrical supply houses what they have done to independent lumber yards, that will be bad. But I am not going to change the way the wind blows with my meager purchases. Now, it's all business, low price, in stock, minimal wasted time gets my money.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Guys at supply house told me that loyalty plays a lot into their pricing too.. and hate being shopped as much as contractors do.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

CGW said:


> I have the Weras and love them. I bought the 6 piece set and then filled in the missing spots individually off eBay.


I buy all my Wera stuff from Chad's Toolbox. I prefer the rubber handles.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

I have the Wera insulated set, as well as the big beater with the shank through the handle and the metal cap. I love them. I also have Klein uninsulated drivers, but they don't get much use; 90% of the time I carry and use my 11 in 1.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

New toy today. Klein magnetic 1/4" 3" nut driver. Hated buying it because I bought a 5/16" solely for the purpose of putting ground screws in boxes. But now a big local supply house started selling ground screws that are 1/4" hex not 5/16! Grrr.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

We just picked this up for a job in a live square d qo panel. Little skeptical but it worked great in the panel and works pretty well in the cut in boxes if you keep the wire straight

http://www.kleintools.com/catalog/specialty-wrenches/conduit-locknut-wrench-12-and-34


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

zac said:


> I will say this though. ..the home depot gets a certain model made so that they can sell at the lowest price. From my experience the romex wire strippers (klein) sold at the home depot stink. They have to be double clutched everytime you strip the jacket off the wire.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


can someone confirm that home depot has lower line Klein products?


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

I'very never had an issue with their klein products, they actually have a larger range and more new tools than our local supply house


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> can someone confirm that home depot has lower line Klein products?




I think that theory is total BS, I have been buying Klein for decades and have never seen anything substandard in the items Home Depot carries in Klein.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Most of my hand tools are kline and the strippers that strip the romex jacket always stick. I have to file them down and end up throwing them away. Now I may have the same problem with the whole sale house but haven't bought a pair there that I can remember. I do know my ideals have worked fine for over 2 years. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

Mech Diver said:


> I think that theory is total BS, I have been buying Klein for decades and have never seen anything substandard in the items Home Depot carries in Klein.


I agree - supply house Kleins carry the same part numbers as the Home Depot stuff. If it was Home Depot specific their stuff would have different part numbers. There are better wire strippers out there than Klein.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

No but to strip the jacket off the romex it shouldn't double clutch when you strip the wire. Either way a weak design and I like klein tools. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

hard to understand that when Klein is supposed to be the quintissential "Professional" tools for the Electrical trade.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Do you hear that ????????? The sound of good old Mathias spinning in his grave over what has become of his legacy !


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

I dont imagine hed be too thrilled about having stuff with his name on it come from Taiwan/China either. Get your chit together Klein !!


----------



## travy77 (Feb 1, 2016)

That is the most frustrating thing about Klein is every year more and more of their tools are coming from China and Taiwan . Unfortunately that means quality is suffering as well.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

You might see this stuff on eBay and Amazon through third party sellers 










Klein Wirepro Linesmens at Amazon 

They were going to make a consumer grade line to sell at Home Depot but it didn't catch on, people wanted Klein's good tools. Supposedly it was going to be made in USA but that might mean they get them from China and dip the handles and put a wrapper on them here. The crimp hole doesn't look even close to round to me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> You might see this stuff on eBay and Amazon through third party sellers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they look more like something made my Woo Chang Klein in USA city China in a former cat meat factory.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

as long as Klein keeps making their pliers and ***** here i will be fine. all their other tools are mostly relabels anyway. all of Kleins levels are from Swanson/Savage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> as long as Klein keeps making their pliers and ***** here i will be fine. all their other tools are mostly relabels anyway. all of Kleins levels are from Swanson/Savage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have been using Klein, Ridgid, and Milwaukee tools since the early 1960s.
Other than some phillips screwdriver issues with Klein a while back I have always been satisfied with all of those brands and the tools they have their name on. Klein pliers, Ridgid wrenches / pipe tools, and Milwaukee sawzalls / drills have always been the benchmarks in our industry.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

New Milwaukee tool box:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice Mech. I think you stated on here you are a size 'finish'. That box have wheels tho?

I only have 4 M18's but have lingered at the 12 volt display.  Just not sure what I want. Maybe a impact for device install. The m18 one can get heavy doing that.



















and a bit of this stuff to keep the dust off and keep 'em shiny...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daveEM said:


> Nice Mech. I think you stated on here you are a size 'finish'. That box have wheels tho?
> 
> I only have 4 M18's but have lingered at the 12 volt display.  Just not sure what I want. Maybe a impact for device install. The m18 one can get heavy doing that.
> 
> ...


Thanks, that looks like a nice set up. 

The whole thing was fairly heavy to put away last night and the box could be a little larger to hold stuff but it's better than the two bags I had the stuff in. I found the M12 tools to be fine for the things I was doing daily. I only really used the M18 sawzall and sds drill often. The M18 right angle drill and hammerdrill didn't get a ton of use. 

The impact is way too much power for running in device screws, the normal driver is good for that. I actually use the DeWalt 7.2 screwdriver for trim out, with the clutch it works outstanding and can be carried in a hammer loop.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> New Milwaukee tool box:


I use the M12 fuel impact mostly. 
The compact 2.0 for your 18 volt will reduces the weight tremendously. 
I have one and its great. Also the 18 fuel is actually more compact (driver ) then the 12 fuel. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

zac said:


> I use the M12 fuel impact mostly.
> The compact 2.0 for your 18 volt will reduces the weight tremendously.
> I have one and its great. Also the 18 fuel is actually more compact (driver ) then the 12 fuel.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


Sorry that was for Windex Dave!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

zac said:


> Sorry that was for Windex Dave!


 My favorite stuff. You'd think I owned the company. Bottle in every room of the house, in the garage, in the truck...

I'll have to look at those smaller batteries, - for the impact anyway. I like the almost 12 hours on the flashlight with the big battery tho.


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

Man, I'd have them locked up in a gangbox or somewhere secure, not in those fancy carrying cases. Those just look to nice and there are too many thieves around.

I'm jealous.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

zac said:


> Sorry that was for Windex Dave! Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


I'm glad someone here on ET isn't scared to show they clean windows.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mech Diver said:


> New Milwaukee tool box:


Unless there's a .38 stashed in that Skil box, you've soiled the good image of Milwaukee. Good day sir!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> Unless there's a .38 stashed in that Skil box, you've soiled the good image of Milwaukee. Good day sir!



A .380 fits well in there, but seriously it's just drill bits.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> New Milwaukee tool box:


I do like how the box keeps the drills in place but imagine it can get heavy when loaded up. I have the rigid system and I use the lower box with handle to transport when working with a lot of my cordless. I may post a picture later because that's the kind of guy I am. Plus I don't want you to think that you can bully us around with all your tools! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

After seeing these last posts, I have to admit, I have gotten a bottle of Windex and attacked my Milwaukees. Your sets are all so nice and clean it's inspiring! haha


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

chknkatsu said:


> can someone confirm that home depot has lower line Klein products?


Absolutely not. It's the exact same product. It would be asinine for a company to do that with their reputation at stake. Home Depot can charge less because of volume buying. The only oddity in this case is places like Grainger. They never sell anything cheaper but you can have it faster than any other company. In many instances that extra cost is well worth it.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

That and grainger carries things no one else does like spanner screwdrivers and other oddities

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

There's not much in the way of tools that I need quicker than the 2 days that Amazon Prime can get it to me, if the supply or HD doesn't have it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Stopped by HD late the other night for some items I wanted fast. Found this and had some bday cash burning a hole in my pocket. Claims waterproof, dustproof and can take a beating. I bet I break it before summer starts. lol


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> New Milwaukee tool box:


I'll say it! 
What's up with the 2 impacts? One for standard and the other for Phillips ? 


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Majewski said:


> Stopped by HD late the other night for some items I wanted fast. Found this and had some bday cash burning a hole in my pocket. Claims waterproof, dustproof and can take a beating. I bet I break it before summer starts. lol


I've dropped mine several times from, 4,6,10' and it still works. 
I wish the tip was smaller like the old Grenlee 1010 so it would fit in a receptacles slot.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wirenuting said:


> I've dropped mine several times from, 4,6,10' and it still works.
> I wish the tip was smaller like the old Grenlee 1010 so it would fit in a receptacles slot.


That's a really good point, I also wish it could fit in a receptacle slot. I noticed it as I used it this morning. I had 2 greenlees that rocked for a couple of years but I snapped the tips off of both recently. So I got a fluke right away because it was a great excuse but this called out to me. I thought the 12-1000v was cool too. The more I sip this beer the more I rant on. :whistling2:


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> from, 4,6,10' and it still works.


Now we know which ladder sizes you have.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Missouri Bound said:


> Now we know which ladder sizes you have.


Sneaky sneaky.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> I'll say it!
> What's up with the 2 impacts? One for standard and the other for Phillips ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



LOL, more like two completely different type set ups at once or for someone helping me.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> LOL, more like two completely different type set ups at once or for someone helping me.


Yeah right! Your trying to "pad your stats ". 
I recall a guy who set doors (commercial) who had 3 - 4 drills all lined up on his cart in pvc holsters. That brother was quick and never was scene changing out bits. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

You saying you wouldn't like having a driver for every common bit you need? If it could be laid out in a way it's useful, sweeeeeeeeet. I don't do it though, never in one place long enough for it to be efficient.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> Yeah right! Your trying to "pad your stats ".
> I recall a guy who set doors (commercial) who had 3 - 4 drills all lined up on his cart in pvc holsters. That brother was quick and never was scene changing out bits.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



I have engaged in similar activity when doing a rush install or something along those lines. Speed is a good thing at times.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Majewski said:


> Stopped by HD late the other night for some items I wanted fast. Found this and had some bday cash burning a hole in my pocket. Claims waterproof, dustproof and can take a beating. I bet I break it before summer starts. lol


I was sent one to evaluate. It's okay, but I like the Santronics one that I bought at about the same time much better, so gets no use.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

I don't know if this is a gimmick or what, but it was on clearance at lowes for $8 so i figured why not.... 

Anybody use one?


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

We actually use the klein locknut wrench, we tried that one but it's hard to use if you can't get flat in the box, mudring etc. Where as the new klein one let's you get most of them in easier

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Anathera said:


> We actually use the klein locknut wrench, we tried that one but it's hard to use if you can't get flat in the box, mudring etc. Where as the new klein one let's you get most of them in easier
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk



Thanks been wondering how that would work out. Looked like a great item.


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

It works great on panels etc, it is a little bit large for cut in metal boxes using mc cable but once you get the wire positioned right it works like a charm, you still have to get the connector pretty square just like any other way but once it's lined up it works like a dream. We used it in a tight sqd qo the other day live (well my boss used it he thrives on deadly situationa) and it worked perfectly to drop a half in connector in without any trouble

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> Thanks been wondering how that would work out. Looked like a great item.


You don't want it. It will mess up your little red rider box! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

That's what spray paint is for haha

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## newcastle (Feb 24, 2013)

CGW said:


> I don't know if this is a gimmick or what, but it was on clearance at lowes for $8 so i figured why not....
> 
> Anybody use one?


I had one,must be still kickin around at home somewhere,didnt have the patience for it,never had it in my pouch when needed,so had to go to my tool bag and dig for it every time.and its nothing that a flat screw driver and a pair of kleins wont do.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

I want to see the Rigid pulse drive in action. Reviews say lots of good things about it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

newcastle said:


> CGW said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if this is a gimmick or what, but it was on clearance at lowes for $8 so i figured why not....
> ...


I have one of these also. Used it once and tossed it into my back up bag. I also don't have the patience for it. Neat idea though. I think I'll try the similar Klein wrench someday.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> You don't want it. It will mess up your little red rider box!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



There's always a wise guy....a chrome Klein wrench would just highlight the red nicely.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Needed one.. couldnt resist.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

theJcK said:


> Needed one.. couldnt resist.


Cool, tell me how you like it.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

theJcK said:


> Needed one.. couldnt resist.


Modified sine wave inverters are good for power tools and incandescent lights, but that's about it. They'll smoke certain electronics like cordless tool battery chargers and TVs. CFLs make a helluva noise when powered by one. Induction motors like fans run crappy and make a noise too.

I have a 1500 watt modified sine wave that I use to run hammer drills and saws etc. But I have a 1000 watt true sine inverter for charging batteries and powering electronics.


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Yea I just wanted one for the rotary hammer drill and heat gun.. like what we have on work van. But who uses CFLs? complete garage from moment they hit the scene.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Got a great deal on a new crimper.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

electro916 said:


> Got a great deal on a new crimper.


Nice! I'm waiting for Menards to have another 11% sale for that.


----------



## lj973gm (Aug 30, 2012)

Majewski said:


> I have one of these also. Used it once and tossed it into my back up bag. I also don't have the patience for it. Neat idea though. I think I'll try the similar Klein wrench someday.


Agreed, a beater and a set of linesman is always on me. Kinda hard to carry this for the odd time I need it after fishing a wall for an add.


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

Nice foreign tools


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Received this newer version on the All Purpose pliers to evaluate. Also have a pair of the new Milwaukee NM strippers headed my way.


----------



## Pault (Mar 17, 2012)

Use that Greenlee crimp tool all the time. I like it.


----------



## IC&E guy (Mar 28, 2016)

*Greenlee 1903 Cable Stripper*

Guys,

I just bought the Greenlee 1903 Cable Stripper. Sadly, the blades for my Greenlee 1901 are getting harder to find because Greenlee has retired the 1901, so it is now obsolete.

My question is, does anyone know how to change out the cable guides on the new 1903 from the smaller guide to the larger guide?


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

Grogan14 said:


> Received this newer version on the All Purpose pliers to evaluate. Also have a pair of the new Milwaukee NM strippers headed my way.


I love these pliers got a pair a while ago and was able to get rid of my crimpers needle nose and strippers for this one tool. Not too sure now they would be for commercial or residential but for industrial maintenance they're amazing. Much better then the knipex all purpose for me at least. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey give us commercial guys some credit.. we work units and controls sometimes. I wish mine had the die on them guess I pulled generation 1 off the board at CED.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

As I don't use the crimper all that often, I think I prefer the spring action of the older model. 

These NM pliers arrived Thursday, so I've only got one full day on them, but I'm liking them a lot thus far. Hope to see Klein come out with a forged pair.


----------



## IC&E guy (Mar 28, 2016)

*Klein Tools*

Sadly, Klein is now having some of their tools manufactured in China. I discovered this by accident one day while in Home Depot. Contracting to a Chinese company is more economical than having these tools made in America. Some poor bastard making $1.50 per day in China is not really helping our economy.


----------



## hotwire480 (Jan 10, 2015)

We have a local supplier that always give us deals on tools because we spend alot of dollars with them on our electrical supply's.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

IC&E guy said:


> Some poor bastard making $1.50 per day in China is not really helping our economy.


You are right.....but why should they?
We need to help our own economy. Productivity is high so jobs are low. Our public education system graduates illiterates every year so we can't flourish.
The service industry and trades are the only ones making money in the blue collar industries. Look at Detroit. The highest paying jobs at one time drove the auto industry bankrupt. Greed got us here and China and other imports produce what we can afford. Not everyone is wealthy but everyone needs an income. You have an Iphone? Those $1.50 a day workers made it.


----------



## IC&E guy (Mar 28, 2016)

My apology for taking this thread off point! We're supposed to be talking about tools, equipment, and new products; not about the economic policies of our wise, all-knowing, all-seeing, benevolent federal government.......(wink....wink!!!!) That's a subject unto itself!!


----------



## Missouri Bound (Aug 30, 2009)

IC&E guy said:


> My apology for taking this thread off point!


Well......it's not all your fault. I tend to jump in when my political button is pushed. No harm, no foul.:whistling2:


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Came across these 2 sets at HD today at 75% off - $70, from $280. Had a $25 off coupon that they had just sent me this morning on my phone, so brought them closer to $60 each.


----------



## IC&E guy (Mar 28, 2016)

*Outstanding Deal!*

Grogan14, 

You were in the right place at the right time, Dude!! We don't see deals like this come along every day. Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

Grogan14 said:


> Came across these 2 sets at HD today at 75% off - $70, from $280. Had a $25 off coupon that they had just sent me this morning on my phone, so brought them closer to $60 each.


Awesome deal 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

These are on clearance near me to. But I think it's still over 100$.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Majewski said:


> These are on clearance near me to. But I think it's still over 100$.


Grab it if you can, I believe my equivalent was in around 270. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Annnnnnd it's gone.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Picked up 2 at the big orange near me


----------



## newcastle (Feb 24, 2013)

Not quite new, rather a lost and found type of tools I ran into here.fancy glow in dark ones.
So, is anyone of you fellas from Yorkton,saskatchewan working for RH electric?i found them in the crawlspace of that 12plex building build by Rcm,one of you been there recently, come and pick it up,im here till thursday,after that theyre mine.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

newcastle said:


> Not quite new, rather a lost and found type of tools I ran into here.fancy glow in dark ones.
> So, is anyone of you fellas from Yorkton,saskatchewan working for RH electric?i found them in the crawlspace of that 12plex building build by Rcm,one of you been there recently, come and pick it up,im here till thursday,after that theyre mine.


That's me! I lost those 2yrs ago! Can I come pick em up?


----------



## newcastle (Feb 24, 2013)

Majewski said:


> That's me! I lost those 2yrs ago! Can I come pick em up?


👍 whats taking you so long,hop in your truck and zip over,will ya?we're almost done for today!😄


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

newcastle said:


> 👍 whats taking you so long,hop in your truck and zip over,will ya?we're almost done for today!😄


I'll be a while, Canada doesn't allow me in.... lol I'm just jk with ya.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

New Fuel 1" SDS-Plus.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Grogan14 said:


> New Fuel 1" SDS-Plus.


What's the benefit of it being this way as opposed to the smaller ones? Power or holding power?


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Majewski said:


> What's the benefit of it being this way as opposed to the smaller ones? Power or holding power?




Pretty sure they have a little more power than the 90 degree geared ones. Slightly larger hole capacity. 
I prefer the compact frame w/ dust extractors.

Looked it up, it's 2lbs lighter and has 2.1 ft lbs of blow energy vs 1.7 ft lbs on the compact fuel.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I haven't used the dust extractor but it seems really neat. I have used a bulldog for a while and just got a fuel for when I want to be cordless but I didn't get this new kind. That's why I was so curious, did I make a bad choice? Lol


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Majewski said:


> I haven't used the dust extractor but it seems really neat. I have used a bulldog for a while and just got a fuel for when I want to be cordless but I didn't get this new kind. That's why I was so curious, did I make a bad choice? Lol




The dust extractor is insanely good for overhead work!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wpgshocker said:


> The dust extractor is insanely good for overhead work!


You've convinced me, just give me your credit card number and I'll order one.


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

Grogan14 said:


> New Fuel 1" SDS-Plus.


I'm looking at one of these. One of the websites has a good deal right now. Do you like it? Is it comparable to the Bosch bulldog?


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

WIsparky71 said:


> I'm looking at one of these. One of the websites has a good deal right now. Do you like it? Is it comparable to the Bosch bulldog?


Those look like the first ones they had 10 years ago, just more refined. They keep changing designs to keep people buying! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Guess who just got gifts from Amazon? Apparently I was online shopping while not so sober.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

^^^ Well, happy Mother's Day to you!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Majewski said:


> Guess who just got gifts from Amazon? Apparently I was online shopping while not so sober.


Nice! Was the 1000v insulated knife a case of the beer doing the shopping, or do you really use one?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I use the knife and thought this would be "neat". I better go find some live romex now to test it on!


----------



## Maple_Syrup25 (Nov 20, 2012)

Grogan14 said:


> New Fuel 1" SDS-Plus.




I can't find this specific model online. Do you have a part number? Or a link ?

Edit: found it on the USA site. Thanks 
Cat# 2713-20


----------



## U Mirin? (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Anathera (Feb 16, 2016)

Just got a set of klein's drill bit taps, the 8/32 and 10/32 work like a charm

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Awesome set.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Anathera said:


> Just got a set of klein's drill bit taps, the 8/32 and 10/32 work like a charm
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


I want to say I saw, heard.....read a post on here that horrible freight had a set of these. I wonder if they do and if they're as good? Either way I love the kit. I have the greenlee one and just keep replacement ones of the ones I burn through fast.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

I have a HF set, as well as a Klein set. Can't tell them apart other than the price, which is about a third of the Klein or Greenlee. They, no doubt, roll off of the same line in China.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Knocked a guy on here a while back for buying the "Inkzall". 

Now I bought them.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

AllWIRES said:


> Knocked a guy on here a while back for buying the "Inkzall".
> 
> Now I bought them.


Lol... I want to know if it's worth it.


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

Majewski said:


> Lol... I want to know if it's worth it.


I like mine


----------



## theJcK (Aug 7, 2013)

I burnt thru my Inkzalls fairly fast but I do any permanent marker. UPS just delivered this.. better than lugging around the 5 gallon everywhere.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

theJcK said:


> I burnt thru my Inkzalls fairly fast but I do any permanent marker. UPS just delivered this.. better than lugging around the 5 gallon everywhere.



Those are super handy. I love my Dewalt one. Has a cord to plug in the wall when available.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

theJcK said:


> I burnt thru my Inkzalls fairly fast but I do any permanent marker. UPS just delivered this.. better than lugging around the 5 gallon everywhere.


YES! I love these!


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Milwaukee's new Jobsite Tech Bag came Fedex this afternoon.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Grogan14 said:


> Milwaukee's new Jobsite Tech Bag came Fedex this afternoon.


I would prefer to see it loaded up! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpalm (Apr 7, 2016)

theJcK said:


> I burnt thru my Inkzalls fairly fast but I do any permanent marker. UPS just delivered this.. better than lugging around the 5 gallon everywhere.


How is it?? We got the makita portable vacuums at work, giant waste of money. Blows out more dust it takes in and the lack of filter before means you're sucking debris right into the innards.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

jpalm said:


> How is it?? We got the makita portable vacuums at work, giant waste of money. Blows out more dust it takes in and the lack of filter before means you're sucking debris right into the innards.


So far the Milwaukee m18 vacuum sucks really well. Good with wires in conduit and debris clean up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like a decent buy:

http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-55419SP-14-Tradesman-Organizer/dp/B00MKA2C8Q/ref=sr_1_189?ie=UTF8&qid=1463243439&sr=8-189&keywords=klein+tools


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Mech Diver said:


> Looks like a decent buy:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-55419SP-14-Tradesman-Organizer/dp/B00MKA2C8Q/ref=sr_1_189?ie=UTF8&qid=1463243439&sr=8-189&keywords=klein+tools


That's similar to the veto tp4 I got. I had to go find my own shoulder strap though, makes me think maybe that Klein one is a smarter purchase.


----------



## modified electric (Oct 29, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> Looks like a decent buy:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Klein-Tools-5...&qid=1463243439&sr=8-189&keywords=klein+tools




I had one of these when I did maintenance but now that I'm back in new construction it did now work for me


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Majewski said:


> That's similar to the veto tp4 I got. I had to go find my own shoulder strap though, makes me think maybe that Klein one is a smarter purchase.




The TP4 doesn't have nearly as much room.
I love my Klein a lot more than my old TP4. The Klein is big, but fits everything you need for service and it fits tall screwdrivers better.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Grabbed a couple of these Klein zippered hard cases off of Zoro recently. They had a good price, plus a good coupon code. Brought them down to around $13 bucks a piece. Good place for Klein when one of their larger codes is out.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Wpgshocker said:


> The TP4 doesn't have nearly as much room.
> I love my Klein a lot more than my old TP4. The Klein is big, but fits everything you need for service and it fits tall screwdrivers better.


Oh nice! I notice long drivers in the tp4 aren't fun. No matter what bag I have I always over pack it.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Oh nice! I notice long drivers in the tp4 aren't fun. No matter what bag I have I always over pack it.



I like 10" drivers for working inside equipment and they have always been an issue to carry in other than backpack type bags. Over packing always happens when you try to cover all bases.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Grogan14 said:


> Grabbed a couple of these Klein zippered hard cases off of Zoro recently. They had a good price, plus a good coupon code. Brought them down to around $13 bucks a piece. Good place for Klein when one of their larger codes is out.


They look good. Are they pretty stiff to protect the meter from impact ?


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> They look good. Are they pretty stiff to protect the meter from impact ?


Pretty stiff. If I squeeze hard, they may deflect a 1/4" in the center of the larger panels. Certainly good enough to not have to worry about my not-terribly-expensive meters riding in my main bag with my hammer and whatnot.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Grogan14 said:


> Pretty stiff. If I squeeze hard, they may deflect a 1/4" in the center of the larger panels. Certainly good enough to not have to worry about my not-terribly-expensive meters riding in my main bag with my hammer and whatnot.


Thanks for the info. I have had a couple meter screens cracked from being hit while cased in the soft sided cases Fluke makes and I hate the hard plastic attache' type cases. Good luck with those.


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

UPS guy just came with my new Hilti gas saw, as well as this plug set I won cheap on Ebay.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Grogan14 said:


> UPS guy just came with my new Hilti gas saw, as well as this plug set I won cheap on Ebay.


Nice!!! I want one of those saws sooooo bad.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Grogan14 said:


> UPS guy just came with my new Hilti gas saw, as well as this plug set I won cheap on Ebay.


Sweet.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Grogan14 said:


> UPS guy just came with my new Hilti gas saw, as well as this plug set I won cheap on Ebay.


That looks like a Partner saw; a lot more money.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Picked up a small Wiha set:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Picked up this larger set as well:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Picked up a small Wiha set:


I just got a bunch in this style too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I just got a bunch in this style too.


I like the handle design. Grainger has a bunch of the Wiha and Wera items on clearance and also some Jonard insulated tools.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Clearly there's a typo. You spelled Grainger and clearance in the same post.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Clearly there's a typo. You spelled Grainger and clearance in the same post.


I check the Grainger clearance section daily. If you know prices you can get some great deals.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Woooooo! :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AllWIRES said:


> Woooooo! :thumbsup:


NICE, best of luck with it.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

AllWIRES said:


> Woooooo! :thumbsup:


Wanna trade for my non quicklok?


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Majewski said:


> Wanna trade for my non quicklok?


I'm wondering how to get a flex bit on this thing now though.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Gotta be an adapter you could rig up... I use tons of quickloks together. Otherwise I'm not really sure, never looked into it, just rigged my own in the field.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AllWIRES said:


> I'm wondering how to get a flex bit on this thing now though.


There is adapter, the POCOs use it on their pneumatic drills to chuck regular bits.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AllWIRES said:


> I'm wondering how to get a flex bit on this thing now though.


I went looking for the adapter and can't find it. I use an adapter that goes to 1/2'' sq dr and a 1/2" impact chuck that snaps on 1/2'' sq dr.

http://www.lfachucks.com/Impact_Chuck_Reichel.html

https://www.grainger.com/product/1AW07?gclid=Cj0KEQjw94-6BRDkk568hcyg3-YBEiQAnmuwklBJDjgIo3qwH8BQGSMCArQJjzijyCLbIi7mmP8xokEaAlxN8P8HAQ&cm_mmc=PPC:GOOGLEPLAA-_-Hand%20Tools-_-Impact%20Sockets%20and%20Bits-_-1AW07&AL!2966!3!50916775197!!!g!82128533277!&s_kwcid=AL!2966!3!50916775197!!!g!82128533277!&ef_id=VzPwTQAABZ:20160525005133:s


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

AllWIRES said:


> I'm wondering how to get a flex bit on this thing now though.


Only thing I could find. There has to be an alternative for that price


http://www.locatorsandsupplies.com/items/WHISHJAC14.asp


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

WIsparky71 said:


> Only thing I could find. There has to be an alternative for that price
> 
> 
> http://www.locatorsandsupplies.com/items/WHISHJAC14.asp


That looks like a legit way to do it but what's funny is it turns it into the non quicklok tool. lol


----------



## WIsparky71 (Mar 7, 2015)

Majewski said:


> That looks like a legit way to do it but what's funny is it turns it into the non quicklok tool. lol


I have there Jacob's Chuck cordless holehawg for that reason. The quick lock would be nice at times but I would have needed a lot of new bits to go with it. I know I can get a 7/16 quick lock adapter easily. Either way you buy it its a nice tool!


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

I questioned my choice for a bit after buying the Quik-Lok version when it first came out, but realized after a bit that most things that aren't 7/16"-shank are things I prefer to run in something other than the Hawg anyway. I did go and get myself a 7/16"-shanked hole saw arbor.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Grogan14 said:


> I questioned my choice for a bit after buying the Quik-Lok version when it first came out, but realized after a bit that most things that aren't 7/16"-shank are things I prefer to run in something other than the Hawg anyway. I did go and get myself a 7/16"-shanked hole saw arbor.


I agree with that. Now that I think about it, I have never used anything but my Dewalt 18V for flex bits. No need for a big hole hawg.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Grogan14 said:


> I questioned my choice for a bit after buying the Quik-Lok version when it first came out, but realized after a bit that most things that aren't 7/16"-shank are things I prefer to run in something other than the Hawg anyway. I did go and get myself a 7/16"-shanked hole saw arbor.


How does the arbor hold up ? Pretty reliable?


----------



## Milwookie (May 24, 2016)

Not sure if this counts, but I just got some schwag from Klein Tradesman Club.


----------



## AllWIRES (Apr 10, 2014)

Milwookie said:


> Not sure if this counts, but I just got some schwag from Klein Tradesman Club.


Counts :thumbsup:


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I always smirk when I open beers with my milwaukee opener.


----------



## Jrags (Sep 6, 2017)

AK_sparky said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Also: I stopped using a particular local supply house after I found out that Joe-Blow off the street could walk in and buy hand tools there for 25-40% less than I could on a contractor account.




Does this sort of thing happen a lot? What's the reasoning for them to do it? Home Depot actually almost always has better selection and prices on Klein stuff than my supply houses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jrags said:


> Does this sort of thing happen a lot? What's the reasoning for them to do it? Home Depot actually almost always has better selection and prices on Klein stuff than my supply houses.


Have you ever asked your supply house for a better deal on handtools?

Often when they know it's a personal purchase and not for a company they will give you a better price.


----------

